# Effektschrift wie Spiderman 2 selber machen ?



## geohunter (9. Juli 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

also da ich schon öfter die Werbung von Spiderman 2 gesehen hab, und mich immer wieder frage, wie man so etwas macht, also die blauen Lichteffekte, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr ein Programm kennt, mit dem man so was machen kann. Ich hab zwar schon gegoogelt, nach Effektschrift, aber da war nichts anständiges dabei  

Kennt ihr so ein Programm mit dem man solche Effekte machen kann 

Schau

Skull


----------



## Roman Locher (9. Juli 2004)

After Effects von Adobe - kostet halt ne Stange Geld. Ist also eher nix für Home-Produktionen


----------



## geohunter (9. Juli 2004)

ne, ich kenne ja einen der hat diese ganzen tools,   

Aber damit würde das gehen ja


----------



## geohunter (9. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mir grad erstmal die Demoversion geladen.

Sag mir mal biite einer was ich nun machen muss...............................


----------



## goela (9. Juli 2004)

Kannst Du nicht mal einen Screenshot (mal googeln) reinstellen. Habe die Werbung bzw. den Trailer noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## raikkonentk (24. Juli 2004)

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach:

Aber dafür müsste man in die 3D-Sektion überspringen.
Du kaufst dir für 5€ die Cinema4D 6 CE Version (nicht so toll, aber reicht für den Effekt).
Dann machst du ein TextSpline, den setzt du in ein Extrude Nurb mit den dazugehörigen Texturen.
Damit der Lichtstrahl auch kommt einfach eine Lichtquelle hinter der Schrift mit volumetrischen Lichteinstellung entlang bewegen und fertig is 

Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Theeagle (28. Juli 2004)

Kann nich mal jemand genauer beschreiben um welchen effekt es hier geht?


----------



## dadiscobeat (5. August 2004)

Den Effekt sieht man auf der Spiderman Site unter Trailer.
Aber das kommt erst zum Schluss.

Für mich sieht das ganze nach Trapcode Shine aus.
Auf der Trapcode Site findest du das Plugin für AfterEffects zum Download, allerdings nur als Demo.

Trapcode Site


----------

